# The Vessels



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Over Labor day we were in Dallas at the fish gallery?? and ran into Kim & Lilly and had a wonderful time together. There was a lady pulling up trading in her 15g tall I thought this would make a great shrimp tank. 

Now to the good part. 

Parked the husband down in front of the 24,000G tank and somehow I think he mentally put himself back in the 60's if you know what I mean. A whole new appreciation for aquariums. That said I seized the moment. We bought the tank from her and it will be a blue tiger shrimp tank. I'm working with the breeder to replicate her exact conditions. 

But the really good news of the day is the transformation of the den and tanks. This will be the last one I'm able to add to the inside. It's a 38T and a platform & canopy are being built to house this, will sit about 10" off the floor in front of the elevated 55g. This is going to be so beautiful to enjoy. Both canopy's will match & be a really clean setup. This tank was going down in the greenhouse, but this really is best. A major statement of aquatic life and the good part is all I had to spend for the tanks was 20$, everything else we have to complete the tank...plants excluded. This will be a lush tank. 

I am soooooo happy.

PS Thank Kim!!!!!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wonderful news! I'd love to see it all set up! Good idea parking the hubby in front of the tanks!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

My best friend and aquarium buddy & I spent the balance of the day building this enclosure and platform. We think this will be really nice. Ohhhh Nico thank you for the aqua soil. You mentioned just placing this in the planted area got me to thinking about terracing the soil levels. I did this in Ann's RAOK tank that set up for her shes 90. Great tank. This tank is 12W X 30L X 22T?? Any planting thoughts. This will house angels. I will throw some driftwood in some other tanks to soak tomorrow it sinks really quick. So many questions to ask just really tired.

To top all of this off I'm throwing a surprise party for my husband at our home this weekend. There are a number of people helping to pull this off. No pressure~~~~~ We have to get this finished and planted. Plan on taking some soil samples out of other tanks to seed it & also using a very old filter to cycle it. Oh goodness I need the aquarium fairy's LOL

Ok painting the walls of the tank??? We're painting back wall & one end. Bought rustolum oil flat based, do you roll with a roller after spray painted?? I've read about both methods.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

This is a shot of the enclosure that is lacking the door and many final finishes, will get some pics up of the final enclosure. The right and left sides of the tanks are enclosed. Looks like a floating tank. After this pic was shot the door went on & the right side of the tank is still lacking a final fit for enclosure. Given that my husbands party is this weekend we planted with what we had on hand, and a few things from this weekends local APC at Texgals. 
I only have 65W CPF over might add a little more tomorrow.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What a beauty! I love the dark wood stain!


----------

